# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Vorder Fu zieht sich aus der Fuschlaufe

## Steini_Surfer

Moin zusammen,
ich habe schon seid lngerem das Problem, dass ich das Gefhl habe, sobald gute Gleitbedingungen sind, das mir beim Fahren der vorder Fu aus der Fuschlaufe gezogen wird. Und gerade wenn krftiger Ben einfallen,   der regelrecht raus gerissen wird. Was ist da an meinem Trimm falsch?

Ich hab auch schon wo anders rausgehrt, dass evtl mein Segeldruckpunkt zu weit hinten liegen knnte. Jedoch habe ich schon verschiedene Mastspurpositionen ausprobiert und dass hat nichts bewirkt. Passt vielleicht mein Segel nicht zu meinen Board? Ich fahre in Point-7 AC-X in 8m auf einem 121 Isonic (75cm Breit) bin 180 gro und so 85 kg schwer.

lg Arvid

----------


## m47

@ Steini Surfer,

wie gro fhrst Du die Schlaufen? Wenn nur Deine Zehen darinstecken, knnte ich mir Deine Probleme erklren. Ich fahre meine Schlaufen so gro, dass meine Zehen locker vorne 'rausschauen. Damit sitzt der gesamt Fu fest in der Schlaufe.

LG
michael

----------


## Ralph

Hatte das Problem auch, bekam es aber durch die Positionierung des Mastfues weiter vorne in Griff.
Alternativ kann man die Gabel auch etwas tiefer fahren. Ich persnlich komme mit der ersten Lsung besser klar, schneller bin ich auf diese Weise sogar auch noch geworden - nachdem der Trimm jetzt offensichtlich pat. Natrlich kann man sich tief in gro eingestellte Schlaufen "hineinrammen", im Falle eines Schleudersturzes wirds dann aber gefhrlich fr die Gelenke. Die Tatsache, da Du Zug auf dem Fu hast, zeigt auf jeden Fall, da der Trimm nicht stimmt. Kannst auch probieren, die Schlaufen nach hinten zu versetzen.

Gru

Ralph

----------


## uncontrolled

Probier mal, die Zehen nach oben zu biegen , also nicht einfach den Fu reinschieben sondern sich dann noch festzukrallen. So wie auf diesem Bild: http://press-office.holidayextras.co.../Guy-Cribb.jpg.

----------


## Steini_Surfer

Hey danke fr die Antworten,
meine Fuschlaufen sind recht weit eingestellt, damit ich sicher drin stehe.
Ich habe dass "Problem" wie auf dem Foto, dass das hochziehen des Fues ja die Folge ist damit ich nicht herausrutsche. Dass fhrt dann aber dazu , dass lngere Schlge richtig unangenehm werden weil sich die Muskeln verkrampfen. Gerade wenn man mit Volldampf durch Chop nagelt.

----------


## surfmei

Ich kenne das Problem auch. Durch versetzen aller Schlaufen nach hinten verschwand es.
Die Mastfuposition kann man natrlich auch variieren, jedoch muss die soweit vorn bleiben dass man das Segel noch nahezu auflegen kann. 

Die Board/Segel-Kombination sollte grundstzlich passen.

----------

